# Leaky gas



## remon87 (Sep 22, 2014)

So I have this thing called leaky gas.

I've tried already everything. There are only two things which work a little bit. They are appel cider vinegar and working out/fitness. It also helps to cut down many foods in my diet.

I've tried different varieties of probiotics, but the results are minimum. I think it is a waste of money. I also have to get it from another country. Because here in the Netherlands we don't have much varieties of probiotics. This way it is really expensive.

I visited a doctor once. He said there was really nothing that could be done. Because I was leaking gas only. Any operation would make the spinchter too tight.

I've tried a lot of alternative medicine. Including: chlorella, oregano oil, fish oil, charcoal pills, psyllium husk, different vitamines, glutamine powder, nettle tea.

And I don't think anymore of this stuff is really going to help me.

I don't have that much flatulence, the only problem is this leaking. Some days I'm leaking more than others. Friends sometimes smell it, other times I don't hear anything. This is only because I drink a lot of water.

I don't have problems holding gas, it happens only after bowel movements.

I really begin to think I'm stuck with this 'disease'. There is really nothing I can do anymore. I'm searching very intensive for years for anything that could help. It started after a period when I had some health problems.

Sorry if my grammar is not 100% correct. English is not my mother language. Any suggestions? Thank you.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i lived in belgium for a bit, there will be a de tuinen in the netherlands, thats like holland and barrett here in the uk, they have an extra strength acidophilus which helped me out.

what you think is leaking gas could very well be just odour from impacted stool, your puborectalis could be having trouble relaxing and you could be straining against it. unless you have an anal ultrasound you wont know how your seal is doing, mine is loose and irregular and ive had many doctors feel it with their finger and theyve said its fine. ask your doctor for biofeedback if yout hink it could be a problem with the muscles.


----------



## remon87 (Sep 22, 2014)

I suppose you mean this one: http://www.detuinen.nl/probiotica/de-tuinen-acidophilus-met-pectine.html

I will try this. But it is only 3 billion cultures.

As for the doctor... I don't think I'm ready for it. It will be a last resort. Most doctors don't care that much. I don't want them to send me away. And due the crisis you have to pay like 900 euro 'own risk'.

Thank you I really appreciate it. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

this one

http://www.detuinen.nl/probiotica/metagenics-probactical-plus.html

has 12.5 billion acidophilus and 12.5 billion of others, thats what i used.


----------



## remon87 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you. I purchased one of these. Did you took them twice a day or once a day?


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i cant remember, I think twice a day. these days i take 2 x 20 billion acidophilus, although recently i have gone about a month without, im back on them now because i started to notice a change in bowel movements again and my itch back there got awful.


----------

